# [23rd Nov] ★★ ASTRAL CIRCUS @ JAMM ★★ OOOD, Journey, Tantrix, Nick Sentience, Mouldy  Soul & more!



## mirageman (Oct 22, 2012)

▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀

·٠•●ૐ●•٠· ·٠•●ૐ●•٠· ASTRAL CIRCUS ·٠•●ૐ●•٠· ·٠•●ૐ●•٠·

▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀

·٠•●ૐ●•٠· PSYCHEDELIC TRANCE ·٠•●ૐ●•٠·


▶▶ OOOD [Live - Album Launch!!!] PLUS CD giveaway to the first 50 people through the door!
OOOD | Facebook
Home - Official OOOD Website

▶▶ Journey [Live]
JOURNEY aka Jay OM | Facebook

▶▶ Tantrix [Live]
Tantrix | Facebook

▶▶ Nick Sentience
Nick Sentience | Facebook

▶▶ PsiBindi [EP Launch]
Psibindi | Facebook

▶▶ Nikki S
Nikki S | Facebook


·٠•●ૐ●•٠· ALTERNATIVE / ELECTRONICA / PSYGRESSIVE ٠•●ૐ●•٠·

▶▶ Mouldy Soul [Live]
Mouldy Soul | Facebook

▶▶ Kris (aka Kristian)

▶▶ Andy Force
Andy Force | Facebook

▶▶ Mif
Dj Mif/Contineum(Mutagen Recs) | Mixcloud

▶▶ Sutekh
Graham Sutekh | Mixcloud

▶▶ Matt Psyco Loraine
Matt Psyco Loraine's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

▶▶ Amethyst
*Amethyst*dj | Facebook

▶▶ Mirageman
mirageman's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀

★★ UV Decor by Cognitive Dissidents ★★
Cognitive Dissidents UV Active Decor | Facebook

★★ Visuals by Geomatrix Design & Nikki S ★★

★★ Funktion One Sound System ★★

★★ Two rooms plus outdoor terrace ★★


▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀

Tickets:
Limited Early Bird £5+bf.
Advanced £10+bf.
MOTD.

Ticket Websites:
http://www.astralcircus.net (No booking fee!)
Access All Areas Network
Jamm
Trackitdown - Dance Music Download/Merchandise/Ticket Distribution Centre
Welcome to TicketWeb!

Info & Guest List:
info@astralcircus.net - 020 7274 5537


Websites:
http://www.astralcircus.net

Facebook Event Page: 
www.facebook.com/events/205791809554655/


▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀

Join us on Astral Circus | Facebook

▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀


----------



## mirageman (Oct 24, 2012)

We just love the innovative glitch hop style of Mouldy Soul, and we've learnt that when his facebook fan page hits 1000 fans he'll give away a free EP!!! He's only some 250 short so it shouldn't take too long... and even better, he's playing a live set at Astral Circus... We're so excited! One not to be missed!

http://soundcloud.com/mouldysoul/dragon-crunk

http://www.facebook.com/MouldySoul


----------



## mirageman (Oct 27, 2012)

Even more awesome new! We will also have copies of Journey's latest album 'Through The Mirror' to give away at Astral Circus, kindly donated by the good folk at Free-spirit Records! Get your £5 earlybird tickets quick as they're selling fast and there's limited availability!
www.astralcircus.net


----------



## mirageman (Nov 11, 2012)

Here's a harderfaster.net interview with Tantrix ahead of their live set at Astral Circus:

http://www.harderfaster.net/?sid=6c...thread&forumid=8&threadid=295035&pagenumber=1


----------



## mirageman (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey Brixtown peeps, less than one week to go to Astral Circus!  Hope you can all make it to our event which we promise will immerse the senses and stimulate the mind!  £10 advance saver tickets are still available from www.astralcircus.net, but get in quick as we'll likely be a sell out!  We are a featured pick of the week in TNT magazine!!! 

Here's another interview, this time with psy sister PsiBindi who will be releasing her new EP at Astral Circus: http://www.harderfaster.net/?sid=6c...n=features&action=showfeature&featureid=12404


----------



## ddraig (Nov 18, 2012)

psy pspam


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 18, 2012)

ddraig said:


> psy pspam


 
It's not spam when it's on the Brixton noticeboard: a strange alchemy transmutes it into premium user-generated content.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 18, 2012)

yes yes
but is it ok if i call it a pspammer with only 1 of its posts being about something else? 
ta


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2012)

The rules for this forum are straightforward enough, so I fail to see the need for any discussion.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 18, 2012)

ddraig said:


> yes yes
> but is it ok if i call it a pspammer with only 1 of its posts being about something else?
> ta


 
It's psingle minded, I'll grant you.


----------



## mirageman (Nov 23, 2012)

Things are shaping up nicely... Here's a teaser for you...


----------



## mirageman (Nov 23, 2012)

Set times: 

FRONT ROOM 

10 - 11 Mirageman 
11 - 12 Kris 
12 - 1 Mouldy Soul LIVE 
1 - 2 Sutekh 
2 - 3 Andy Force 
3 - 4 Mif 
4 - 5 Matt Loraine 
5 - 6 Amethyst 

BACK ROOM 

12 – 1 PsiBindi 
1 – 2 Nick Sentience 
2 – 3 OOOD LIVE 
3 – 4 Tantrix LIVE 
4 – 5 Nikki S 
5 – 6 Journey LIVE


----------



## mirageman (Nov 23, 2012)

NEWSFLASH!!! 

An afterparty is being organised at the 414 club, a 15 minute walk from Jamm!!! 
Entry will be £5 and it will go on into the afternoon for all you hardcore party monsters!!
 Full on and progressive sounds played through the 414's recently upgraded soundsystem which really is spanking now! 
Roof terrace smoking area and chill zone!!! 
Line up to follow! 
Stay tuned!!!


----------

